# I've had the best time!!!



## Joanie (Apr 11, 2009)

I've been watching a pair of Downy woodpeckers for the last month or so. They come to the feeder, snag some sunflower seeds and will often fly up into the tree and "bury" the seeds in what's left of a broken branch. They hammer them in, make sure they're in place, and just drop about 15 feet without their wings to the branch that's just above the feeder. Then the process starts all over again. I'm guessing they are "planting " food for their future offspring to feed on and will lead them to the stash when they're ready. Who ever said birds don't lead interesting lives!

Here's Pops with his beautiful red head.







Mom






And Mom doing some afternoon planting...






They are fascinating creatures!


----------



## Wade E (Apr 11, 2009)

We have a big Red Headed Woodpecker outside our house on the same old dead branch every day. He is so cool but there cant be anything left of that branch as this has been going on for about 3 months now.


----------



## admiral (Apr 11, 2009)

I think Downys are fun to watch. I have been enjoying a nesting pair of Coopers Hawks who are building a nest about 100 feet from our house. They sure have made the other birds in our yard skittish. Here they are:


----------



## grapeman (Apr 11, 2009)

Great pictures Joan! They are so clear you can almost touch them.


Nice birds Admiral!


----------



## pizz65 (Apr 17, 2009)

you have clean windows, Joan


----------



## Tom (Apr 17, 2009)

pizz65 said:


> you have clean windows, Joan

















on the CLEAN windows


----------



## Waldo (Apr 18, 2009)

Great pictures everyone..thanks fo sharing and admiral, keep us posted on the hawks


----------



## admiral (Apr 18, 2009)

The hawks are doing fine but the song bird population is reacting to the hawks like the ancient Britons to the Vikings. Visits to my feeders are way down. The hawks have established a dining room in a big walnut tree over my driveway and they are dropping their leftovers there for me to find. Beaks and bones and feathers every morning. My grandson thinks it is "cool." 
Mama hawk is on the nest. Papa hawk is patrolling and terrorizingthe neighborhood.


I love to watch them!


----------



## nursejohn (Apr 18, 2009)

Joan, thanks for the great pictures. They are great reminders that in this hectic everyday life that we live; God has created an entire world of beautiful things for us to enjoy if we just take a moment to stop and enjoy it.


----------



## Waldo (Apr 19, 2009)

nursejohn said:


> Joan, thanks for the great pictures. They are great reminders that in this hectic everyday life that we live; God has created an entire world of beautiful things for us to enjoy if we just take a moment to stop and enjoy it.





Amen to that...


----------



## scotty (Apr 19, 2009)

thanks


----------



## admiral (Apr 19, 2009)

Joan, how is the Downy family doing?


----------



## Joanie (Apr 19, 2009)

Hey Admiral!!

Mr. and Mrs. Downy are very busy eating and stashing sunflower seeds. I haven't seen as much of the Mrs. the last few days so I wonder if she's laid eggs. I have three rather old/perfect for woodpecker habitat maple trees. There are lots of holes in lots of limbs so I'm sure they have found a good nesting cavity. I need to locate it before the trees leaf or I will never know where it is! Mr. continues to make regular visits to the feeder.

The goldfinches have discovered free meals so a lot of them have been visiting. I put up a second feeder with thistle seed just for them but they seen to prefer the mixed stuff. 

I will post some goldfinch photos.They are terribly sweet little things!


----------



## Joanie (Apr 19, 2009)

Here are some more visitors to the feeder.






A pair of Goldfinches...






a Goldfinch and a pair of Purple Finches...NOT Martins...






I think Juncos are my favorites. They are just so chubby and cute!


----------



## admiral (Apr 19, 2009)

Nice shots! Purple Finches, right?


----------



## Joanie (Apr 19, 2009)

Oops! Yep!


----------



## PolishWineP (Apr 19, 2009)

Here's some of the birds we saw when we were in Texas for WineStock. They were nesting near the hotel. Thanks Trashy, for letting me know where to look!
*"Go away! We're trying to sleep!"*
*



*


*No, my name isn't Polly!*


----------



## admiral (Apr 20, 2009)

PWP- Nice pictures! They areMonk Parakeets.


----------



## Joanie (Apr 20, 2009)

No way! Everyone knows monk's don't have feathers! Who are you tryin' to kid?


----------



## Runningwolf (Apr 20, 2009)

WOW, these are really nice pictures. Thanks for sharing them.


----------



## admiral (Apr 20, 2009)

Joan said:


> No way! Everyone knows monk's don't have feathers! Who are you tryin' to kid?


----------



## uavwmn (Apr 21, 2009)

PwP, that is a quaker parrot......also know as a monk parakeet. I have one as a pet. She talks up a storm and is a very personable bird. Actually she is a hoot!!!!


----------



## jobe05 (Apr 21, 2009)

Hey Joan, I was in your neck of the woods last week and was going to look you up. We had a class in Canandaigua on Wednesday then had to get back to Syracuse. Maybe next time.


----------



## admiral (Apr 21, 2009)

uavwmn said:


> PwP, that is a quaker parrot......also know as a monk parakeet. I have one as a pet. She talks up a storm and is a very personable bird. Actually she is a hoot!!!!




Well, I was going to say that Quakers don't have Monks. Then I thought about it. You say yours talks alot... therefore it couldn't be a Monk.(Vows of silence and all that.)


----------



## uavwmn (Apr 22, 2009)

Admiral, I guess "Lucy" forgot about the silence vows cuz she loves to talk.


----------



## admiral (Apr 22, 2009)

Here are a couple of photos of the neighborhood terrors and their abode:


----------



## Joanie (Apr 22, 2009)

Oh my gosh!!!! Did you shoot that poor birdie's leg off?? I had no idea you were so mean! And here I thought you were a bird lover! Sheesh!


----------



## dragonmaster42 (Apr 22, 2009)

It's practicing kung fu balancing- hawk style!


----------



## PolishWineP (Apr 22, 2009)

*I think it's hoping to be a flamingo when it grows up!*


----------



## Runningwolf (Apr 22, 2009)

I was walking by a small lake by my house a few weeks ago when I saw this big guy.


----------



## admiral (Apr 23, 2009)

Great Bald Eagle shot, runningwolf! No, I did not hurt that bird! I think he was resting his talons after frequent use on the locals.



When he grows up he hopes to eat a flamingo! Silly birds, you know, pink and all that.


----------



## Waldo (Apr 24, 2009)

This site has some awesome web cam videos of bald eagles. A few you can watch live


http://www.hancockwildlifechannel.org/mediagallery/index.php


----------



## Boyd (Apr 24, 2009)

Caught that baby over the Minnesota river near Lesueur, MN.

Attached to a waterfall photo taken north of Mankato, MN





Don't post often but read often to lean new things


----------



## Runningwolf (Apr 24, 2009)

Thanks Waldo,


I really enjoyed that site. I have several Eagle nests within 20 minutes driving time of my house and they are fun to watch with a spotting scope.


----------



## Wade E (Apr 24, 2009)

I too have a Bald Eagle reserve not far from my house. I havent been there in awhile but used to go there and check it out often, very cool.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Apr 25, 2009)

I too have been enjoying spring....















Let the good times roll!!!!!


----------



## Joanie (Apr 25, 2009)

This "Upsidedown" Nuthatch is so fast, it's impossible to get a photo of him! I got sorta lucky.











He's such a clown!


----------



## hannabarn (Apr 25, 2009)

Boy NW. Spring has sprung much earlier in your area than ours! We still have small patches of snow. Only sign of spring is the maples are starting to bud out! Quick! Send it on its' way


----------



## NorthernWinos (Apr 25, 2009)

Haven't had snow for awhile....maybe tomorrow.... some freezing rain crap.


----------



## Boyd (Apr 26, 2009)

Love birds


----------



## Joanie (Apr 26, 2009)

Look who I found hiding in the bushes! It's a bit blurry but this <strike>Downy baby</strike> White-crowned Sparrow is a bit elusive.


----------



## Waldo (Apr 26, 2009)

Not sure what this "critter" is..Looks mighty comfy though














Irisis are blooming like crazy &amp; really beautiful this year. In lieu of many pictures I just made a collage to share with you


----------



## NorthernWinos (Apr 26, 2009)

Waldo....those are some beauties....
Ours are just peeking out of the ground.


----------



## moto-girl (Apr 26, 2009)

I think Miss Penny has the right idea!


----------



## mjdtexan (Apr 27, 2009)

We've got woodpeckers here too. I can never get a camera on them though. Never even thought one would go to a bird feeder. Imagine that. Good Pictures


----------



## hannabarn (Apr 28, 2009)

We've had a woodpecker at our feeder too! Doesn't stay long enough to get a picture tho!


----------



## Joanie (May 1, 2009)

Ok... I was wrong! That last one is not a Downy baby. It's a White-crowned Sparrow. This one and at least 3 others were here this evening.


----------

